# VooPoo Drag 157W + Serpent SMM



## B///Moodley (28/8/17)

Hi guys, decided to do a little first impression of the Voopoo drag as I really think this mod is a winner across the board! 







Let's start with how I got it. I really wanted the black Voopoo with the blue and purple resin but after a whole lot of searching I could not find one in SA and VapeCon was around the corner so I didn't want to buy one online (I'm all for local is lekker and will support local products by choice)so I waited and to my amazement while scrolling through the Vendor Specials I found a perfect deal! However they didn't have the black ones in stock, nevertheless that deal was too good to miss over colour options so I went for it!

J&J's emporium had the VooPoo + a Serpent SMM(I've also been after this tank for a while) + batteries + Juice all for a very affordable R1250. They were even kind enough to add another 30ml juice, a pack of Streaky cotton and two silicone battery cases in there absolutely no extra cost. 

Ok so that's out of the way now for the important stuff.
Firstly the packaging was really appealing and did it's job of protecting it's cargo well. 










Next up was the contents which isn't much but I decided to snap a few pics just for those unbox therapy guys.









So first time in the hand and this mod is really heavy and boxed up but it's actually quite comfortable in the hand due to its super smooth surfaces and beveled edges. Clicky buttons and a rather simplistic yet classy looking mod was a big plus in my books.

The battery door has a slight rattle to it when there aren't any batteries in it but with batteries it's solid and those magnets are super strong (you can feel them pulling towards the mod from about 5mm away) so another plus. The battery tray is clearly marked, has a ribbon to help get your batteries out and the battery door has two insulation strips on it to help avoid a short.









In the box you will find yourself greeted by the mod itself then the bottom houses the USB cable, manual, warranty card and a gene chip card.

Insert your batteries and it comes to life with a bright screen displaying "VooPoo" followed by "Drag" then your home screen comes up with a simple layout. Battery indicator on the left, ohm reading and voltage then your wattage on the right. The screen is very bright and easily usable outside in direct sunlight. 

The menu system goes as:

- 3 clicks of fire button to change modes(Wattage/TCR)
- Hold fire and up button for 1.5 seconds to lock/unlock
- Hold fire and down for 1.5 seconds to flip screen left or right
- Hold up and down simultaneously for 1.5 seconds to enter menu
- 5 clicks turns the device off 






Now onto how it performs. I put on the Serpent with a 9 Wrap, 3mm Ni80 Haywire twisted flatwire and pulsed them to get rid of hotspots and make sure everything's in working order and was really impressed with the fire rate. It's so fast that it actually fires when trying to turn the device off or go through the menu! 






Attach your atomizer to the mod and it asks if new coil or old and if new coil is selected then it will automatically recommend a wattage for you judging by your resistance. A neat feature although it's slightly conservative with its recommendation.

Taking a draw took some getting used to as I previously used a Smok Alien with a Merlin RDTA or a Smok Stick V8 RBA and those don't fire anywhere as quick.

This mod hits hard! On my alien I've got to bump up the power to reach the same voltage output and get the same hit.

Pros and cons are as follows:

Pros: 
- Very appealing to the eye with its smooth matte finish and resin panel
- High quality in terms of look and feel
- Quite comfortable in the hand for a box mod
- Battery tray is well indicated, insulated and no rattle from battery door.
- Bright and fairly easy to read screen
- Fits in your pocket quite easily and besides the weight you don't really notice it.
- Super easy menu system.
- Stays cool due to choice of building materials.
- The ability to customize the logos and menus.
- Curve mode which I've just started using, basically lets you set your wattage for the duration of your draw in 1 second intervals.


Cons: 
- Weight.
- 24mm Tanks have a slight overhang due to the beveled edges up but it's not much, about a millimeter on each side.
- Has one battery indicator.
- Subjective but would've liked to see some interchangeable panels for this mod.

Coupled with the Serpent SMM which is an epic RTA which features an effortless build deck, easy wicking, tons of flavour and clouds this device has really impressed me and I say it's lived up to every bit of hype the reviews give it. I will gladly recommend this to anyone looking for a mod at the R1000 mark because it's never left my hand since I've gotten it. It's not perfect and has its flaws but it's one epic mod to have.

On my way back to Durban I've been using this device non stop and it's consistent with each draw. The fire button has no delay and it never misses a beat. I have taken some pics at Harrismith which I will leave below and I've also left some pics of the Serpent and what comes in that box.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (28/8/17)

B///Moodley said:


> Hi guys, decided to do a little first impression of the Voopoo drag as I really think this mod is a winner across the board!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great write-up and detailed pictures. Great show! Much appreciated.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (28/8/17)

Nice! I've also got a green resin Drag but I use a Troll V2 25m RDA. It's got even more overhang but that doesn't bother me at all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B///Moodley (28/8/17)

Raindance said:


> Thanks for the great write-up and detailed pictures. Great show! Much appreciated.
> 
> Regards



Thanks man. This is the first time I've done something like this so was a bit hesitant. Will do a follow up when I've used it for a little longer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (28/8/17)

B///Moodley said:


> Hi guys, decided to do a little first impression of the Voopoo drag as I really think this mod is a winner across the board!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice review, I also got the Green resin one and loving it. Just played around tonight customizing the wording. So far I find it great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B///Moodley (28/8/17)

Mr. B said:


> Nice! I've also got a green resin Drag but I use a Troll V2 25m RDA. It's got even more overhang but that doesn't bother me at all



Nice! I didn't really like the green resin in pics but I've noticed that the pics take away the depth of the resin panel so it doesn't look that good. Overhang doesn't bother me either. It's not a major overhang either so it's all good. Also that overhang sort of helped when a drop of juice went sliding down the side of the tank. The juice fell right off instead of sitting under the tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B///Moodley (28/8/17)

Quakes said:


> Nice review, I also got the Green resin one and loving it. Just played around tonight customizing the wording. So far I find it great.



Unfortunately I haven't got to the customization side yet as I have a MacBook. I will download it on a windows pc then customize away. 

If you don't mind, may I have a look at what you've done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (28/8/17)

B///Moodley said:


> Unfortunately I haven't got to the customization side yet as I have a MacBook. I will download it on a windows pc then customize away.
> 
> If you don't mind, may I have a look at what you've done?
> 
> ...


Haven't done much, just played a little with Paint.

When switching on:



When switching off:



Locked:



Unlocked:



New Coil:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B///Moodley (28/8/17)

That's epic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B///Moodley (6/9/17)

Quick update. 

Updated the Voopoo to V1.0.0.1 which brings along a voltage mode and key lock mode which locks the fire button for menu use.

The update process is really quick and easy although I wish there was a MAC version of the software. Total time to update the device was about 60 seconds and there were no issues.

Next I decided to alter the screen brightness and add a custom logo for startup. I chose to make the brightness 100 as it's not too dark and not too bright yet saves some battery life, I added "B///Moodley" to the device so when I turn it on it displays that.

To create a logo is quite simple, you're greeted with a block style table where you can either select the dots to create an image or enter text at the bottom and it adds it to your draw tab. Click write to device and in a second or two you're done. 





This is the new addition to the menu screen.





Minimum voltage





Maximum voltage

And this is what the logo looks like 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (6/9/17)

B///Moodley said:


> Hi guys, decided to do a little first impression of the Voopoo drag as I really think this mod is a winner across the board!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you, this is a winner.I've had one for a while and it is performing great.Such a good value.
My only con is any thing oner 24mm will overhang too much, but I can live with it's one shortcoming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave557 (6/9/17)

Great review. I've also got the green resin version and I absolutely love this mod. I've used the Troll v2 as well on the Drag and and the overhang is very slight, not enough for it to be a problem for me. I rarely use it without a protective sleeve though, and with the protective sleeve on you hardly notice the overhang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B///Moodley (6/9/17)

Dave557 said:


> Great review. I've also got the green resin version and I absolutely love this mod. I've used the Troll v2 as well on the Drag and and the overhang is very slight, not enough for it to be a problem for me. I rarely use it without a protective sleeve though, and with the protective sleeve on you hardly notice the overhang.



Thanks man.

Where did you get the protection sleeve from and may I see a picture? 

By the way, black resin version coming soon I'm contemplating getting another Voopoo and replacing my alien. The black version is so much better looking imo, especially with that blue and purple resin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B///Moodley (6/9/17)

Ok so the one I was talking about hasn't been posted up on their Instagram page or google yet but how good do these look?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dave557 (6/9/17)

Oh no! I'm going to need one of those, and the blue/purple is an absolute beauty!
I haven't posted pics before so I hope this works like I expect it to. I got the sleeve with the Drag at VapeCon from Vape Hyper, the bundle was R950 for the Drag resin + 2x Samsung 25R bats + sleeve + 30ml juice, I decided I didn't need a new tank so I skipped the J&J special to save on my budget.
I'm currently using the Medusa with the Troll's silver driptip and it is my favourite setup so far, it's more of an RDA than RDTA and it has a 3ml juice capacity.
I believe Vape Hyper still has sleeves on their website in various colours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B///Moodley (7/9/17)

Dave557 said:


> Oh no! I'm going to need one of those, and the blue/purple is an absolute beauty!
> I haven't posted pics before so I hope this works like I expect it to. I got the sleeve with the Drag at VapeCon from Vape Hyper, the bundle was R950 for the Drag resin + 2x Samsung 25R bats + sleeve + 30ml juice, I decided I didn't need a new tank so I skipped the J&J special to save on my budget.
> I'm currently using the Medusa with the Troll's silver driptip and it is my favourite setup so far, it's more of an RDA than RDTA and it has a 3ml juice capacity.
> I believe Vape Hyper still has sleeves on their website in various colours.
> ...



Thanks man I don't mind getting one of those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (7/9/17)

B///Moodley said:


> Hi guys, decided to do a little first impression of the Voopoo drag as I really think this mod is a winner across the board!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you charge your batteries safely in the mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B///Moodley (7/9/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Can you charge your batteries safely in the mod?



I've been charging on the mod for about 2 weeks now and can confirm it's safe. Absolutely no heat on the device, it stops charging once the batteries are full and balances the charge well. Most people would recommend using a battery charger though, it's faster that way and safer but either one is an option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MarshallGTi (7/9/17)

B///Moodley said:


>


omfg that one on the right, i need it in my life...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris19 (2/10/17)

Hey guys! Anyone know where they are selling this mod (voopoo drag purple haze) in cape town? (A deal like this would be ideal!)


----------



## B///Moodley (2/10/17)

Chris19 said:


> Hey guys! Anyone know where they are selling this mod (voopoo drag purple haze) in cape town? (A deal like this would be ideal!)



You can order online at Sirvape they have all the colours.‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris19 (2/10/17)

B///Moodley said:


> You can order online at Sirvape they have all the colours.‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## MarshallGTi (4/10/17)

https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/mods-south-africa/products/voopoo-drag-157w-tc-black-resin

cheapest i've seen, guys are selling 2nd hand for this kinda price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B///Moodley (5/10/17)

That’s it. I’m selling the alien and getting the black one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (6/10/17)

MarshallGTi said:


> https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/mods-south-africa/products/voopoo-drag-157w-tc-black-resin
> 
> cheapest i've seen, guys are selling 2nd hand for this kinda price.


Looks like they all sold out...


----------

